# Bitten 'P'



## surflim (Mar 28, 2008)

Dear All,

Yesterday i just came back from my holiday trip. To my horror i found one of my "P" got a chunk of flesh on his back got bitten off.
At the moment there's still no attack on him yet & I'm still monitoring on him. And he have no sign of illness. His as active as the rest of my "P"

Is there any ways or remedies i could do, to allow his flesh get grow back?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Aquarium salt and coninue to monitor...If gets worse or gets picked on-Might want to move to quranteen tank and further treat with mela fix and raised temps (gradually raised)..


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

^Agreed^
It's not as bad as it looks. One of mine got nailed exactly the same way, he was completely healed up in 2 weeks.


----------



## Piranha_Rage (Sep 12, 2007)

They heal very quick. Dont worry.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

probably not a big deal. ^ They heal very fast and are very tough fish.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

am I the only one that when oopening this all they see is a big blob of GREEN. The pics take up my 17 inch computer monitor!
Hell I have cable internet and a minute later they still arent completely downloaded????

Ah...starting to see what your talking about...I never had the issue but most of these guys know what they are talkin about.


----------



## ShuengChang (Oct 28, 2004)

A couple of my reds got bit as well. It's been about a week and a half now, and it looks like its healing. It's filling in, but its all black, is it normal to be that color?


----------

